# Husband and spouse passport problem



## gurmeei.singh (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear All

I am a temporary resident in Australia.i wish to apply for my wife visa (living in india).
Is it necessary to have spouse name on her passport and 

is it necessary to have my address on her passport.

As this process of adding spouse name and address takes too much time .
Please advise .

Thanks n regards
Gurmeet Singh


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

gurmeei.singh said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am a temporary resident in Australia.i wish to apply for my wife visa (living in india).
> Is it necessary to have spouse name on her passport and
> ...


I don't think it is needed. but if u wish to apply passport for kid either one of ur pp shld have spouse name included


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

What visa do you want her to get? If it's a spouse visa, only permanent residents can sponsor someone, but you say you are only a temporary resident.


----------



## gurmeei.singh (Jan 18, 2012)

*(Temporary) Visa subclass 485*



_Sarah_ said:


> What visa do you want her to get? If it's a spouse visa, only permanent residents can sponsor someone, but you say you are only a temporary resident.


Dear Sarah i hold (Temporary) Visasubclass 485, we intend to live together and recently married , her passport don't show my name as spouse and also she has different address on passport than mine as she was living with her parents before. does it matter when applying for visa.

Thanks for paying attention


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of them have passports prior to marriage. It will be illogical for any country to expect people to apply for new passport just for immigration sake, unless your passport has expired. I don't think either of that is necessary. My wife has her old passport, where we don't have anything in common. Even her last name is still her maiden name. I don't think it is an issue at all. You just have to provide your marriage certificate as a proof of marriage.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

I think for visa , it will work . but for PCC i doubt.

When you apply for PCC. Ahmedabad passport office request to apply for new passport which contain spouse name.



gurmeei.singh said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am a temporary resident in Australia.i wish to apply for my wife visa (living in india).
> Is it necessary to have spouse name on her passport and
> ...


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

gurmeei.singh said:


> Dear Sarah i hold (Temporary) Visasubclass 485, we intend to live together and recently married , her passport don't show my name as spouse and also she has different address on passport than mine as she was living with her parents before. does it matter when applying for visa.
> 
> Thanks for paying attention


For immigration purpose there will be no problem at all but you need to submit marriage certificate as proof.My passport is still in my old name and my name is not even included on my husbands passport.We got our PR visa without any issue.We were already in Australia on 457 visa when we applied for PR visa so we even got our PCC from the Indian consulate here without any issues.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

so true Rakesh...
Pathetic rule...



RakeshPatel said:


> I think for visa , it will work . but for PCC i doubt.
> 
> When you apply for PCC. Ahmedabad passport office request to apply for new passport which contain spouse name.


----------

